# Is Crepe Myrtle OK?



## paschallraschalls (Aug 9, 2011)

I've read some conflicting things about this. I would like to put it in a place that would shade both my Russians and my Leo, but just wanted to check with the experts first  Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Rachael:

Crepe Myrtle is not toxic, however it is "deer resistant," which to me, means its not tasty.

I have a really beauty of a crepe myrtle in my Aldabran pen and it drops quite a bit of flowers, especially now. I've never seen a tortoise eat one.


----------



## paschallraschalls (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm mostly wanting to put it in there for a hide and shade, but didn't want to put anything in there that could potentially be harmful. Thanks!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, you can use it safely. I routinely cut it to feed to my kangaroos and the torts enjoy eating the leaves right along with them, though they tend to leave the flower buds alone.


----------

